# 10 HP Tournaments?



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Is anyone aware of any 10HP circuits, tournaments, or clubs where the anglers compete individually and not as a team? Thanks for the help.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

E-Mail this guy at [email protected] His name is Mike Slates and he runs the 10 hp series. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help V-Max


----------

